# Do u knock on contactless orders?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I personally don’t knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I don’t knock unless they ask for it.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I knock. Why trust an app that is full of glitches.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


Same


----------



## batman64 (Aug 1, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


same here also


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a customer I mark leave at door and really really expect the ring button to not be pushed, please.


----------



## batman64 (Aug 1, 2020)

i dont get


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> as a customer I mark leave at door and really really expect the ring button to not be pushed, please.


Why do you not want the button pushed? How will you know if your food has arrived?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I do exactly as the instructions say. I have had folk specifically ask that I not knock, I have had others ask to knock once it arrives, and still others who say just leave it. I can't possibly know the reason they do or do not want me to knock. Maybe they have barking dogs or sleeping kids, who knows... They get exactly what they ask for, I'm not a mind reader nor do I want to try and guess what they "really" meant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> How will you know if your food has arrived?


ring door bell video. 
https://shop.ring.com/products/video-doorbell-3-plus


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Why do you not want the button pushed? How will you know if your food has arrived?


Because they are paying attention to either the app or the door. If you order food and the app tells you the driver is near, start looking out for the order. We open the front door and glance out every few minutes to make sure we don't miss them.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I usually follow the instructions in the app. If it just says leave at the door I generally knock rather than ring the bell. A lot of times they say don't knock or ring so I don't. There's this weird thing I'm experiencing here where they give specific numbers to ring the bell. I've had "ring the bell 4 times" and others that say "ring the bell 5 times". 
Not sure what they're up to but something seems weird about those lol


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

If this contactless order’s rockin’ don’t come a knockin’


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh yea baby. Yo pizza has arrived. You just keep beeping everytime your button is licked, oh yeah.










Dude was you just licking my doorbell









Of course not but I do like a smoke after I finish


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> If this contactless order's rockin' don't come a knockin'


har har har











TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Oh yea baby. Yo pizza has arrived. You just keep beeping everytime your button is licked, oh yeah.
> 
> View attachment 493961
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I always knock unless asked not to. It's fun hearing the dogs go nuts. Our postman sometimes taunts our 110 pound dog through the front window.



Teksaz said:


> I usually follow the instructions in the app. If it just says leave at the door I generally knock rather than ring the bell. A lot of times they say don't knock or ring so I don't. There's this weird thing I'm experiencing here where they give specific numbers to ring the bell. I've had "ring the bell 4 times" and others that say "ring the bell 5 times".
> Not sure what they're up to but something seems weird about those lol


That may be the Van Halen brown m&m bit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


KNOCK, CALL OFTEN WAIT AT A SAFE DISTANCE TILL RESIDENT SEES FOOD.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Having ordered DD, I prefer a knock or ring. 

The other day I ordered some food but the app still showed the driver at the restaurant even thought he was already outside my door. 

If it specifically states not to knock or ring, I won’t. And some repeat customers have updated their app accordingly...some to knock or ring...others opposite.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I like to SEE the customer Get the food.

And thank them for their business.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't get all this "contactless" thing.

Is the point for the customer to not make contact with the driver? Meaning, not get the driver's cooties?

Well, the food package being left on the ground has already been touched by the driver (plus others at the restaurant) and it already is contaminated by the driver's cooties! So what's the point??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't get all this "contactless" thing.
> 
> Is the point for the customer to not make contact with the driver? Meaning, not get the driver's cooties?
> 
> Well, the food package being left on the ground has already been touched by the driver (plus others at the restaurant) and it already is contaminated by the driver's cooties! So what's the point??


Its " CONTACTLESS" ! SHUT UP & FEEL BETTER ABOUT IT!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Its " CONTACTLESS" ! SHUT UP & FEEL BETTER ABOUT IT!


&#128528;


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> KNOCK, CALL OFTEN WAIT AT A SAFE DISTANCE TILL RESIDENT SEES FOOD.


Why? Procedure is to just drop at the door. People that pay attention to detail (NOT the 60% of Uber/Lyft drivers that can't even put the trade dress in the right spot) wouldn't expect a knock, unless they wanted a knock. I drop and go..they should be following the app, and should get a notification when delivery is completed. If not, it's not my problem..doesn't seem to be an issue with me. My approval ranges from 98 to 100%.



Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't get all this "contactless" thing.
> 
> Is the point for the customer to not make contact with the driver? Meaning, not get the driver's cooties?
> 
> Well, the food package being left on the ground has already been touched by the driver (plus others at the restaurant) and it already is contaminated by the driver's cooties! So what's the point??


They aren't breathing in the recipients face.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TeleSki said:


> Why? Procedure is to just drop at the door. People that pay attention to detail (NOT the 60% of Uber/Lyft drivers that can't even put the trade dress in the right spot) wouldn't expect a knock, unless they wanted a knock. I drop and go..they should be following the app, and should get a notification when delivery is completed. If not, it's not my problem..doesn't seem to be an issue with me. My approval ranges from 98 to 100%.
> 
> 
> They aren't breathing in the recipients face.


Yea, that's definitely a good point. But using the word "contact" makes it sound like a physical connection, beyond breathing in the same space.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Yea, that's definitely a good point. But using the word "contact" makes it sound like a physical connection, beyond breathing in the same space.


I get a LOT more notes emphatically saying "don't knock!!!"...i think you're going piss more people off by knocking, than NOT knocking, at least in the area I deliver.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


Whatever is the fastest way of letting the customer know their food is at the door, so hungry wildlife won't come steal it. It's really about common courtesy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I knock unless the instructions say not to. It's simple, if you don't want a knock or a ring just put it in your instructions. Customers can't rely on the app because it sometimes is lagging or just incorrect.

Also, in the city or apartment buildings I deliver in, that food may not last long by the front door if the customer doesn't know it's there. :roflmao:

I once got a food delivery on DD and the app never updated past at the restaurant. Delivery driver put the food by my door and left without knocking or ringing. I opened my front door to find wet food because it had started raining. Thanks for nothing! Yes, the app should work but so should a human's brain.



Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't get all this "contactless" thing.
> 
> Is the point for the customer to not make contact with the driver? Meaning, not get the driver's cooties?
> 
> Well, the food package being left on the ground has already been touched by the driver (plus others at the restaurant) and it already is contaminated by the driver's cooties! So what's the point??


The point for ME is not to catch the sneezing, wheezing, virus infested filthy air from the CUSTOMERS. You don't think people are selfish enough to be home, sick or positive, quarantined and still order delivery? Contactless delivery works for ME.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I knock unless the instructions say not to. It's simple, if you don't want a knock or a ring just put it in your instructions. Customers can't rely on the app because it sometimes is lagging or just incorrect.
> 
> Also, in the city or apartment buildings I deliver in, that food may not last long by the front door if the customer doesn't know it's there. :roflmao:
> 
> ...


I'm going to say that the point is for everybody to be a responsible adult. I use hand sanitizer so many times a day when delivering and I go through plenty of Lysol. I rejoice each time I see "leave at door." I also had a "leave at door" open her stupid door as I was walking through the hallway of her building. This college student was looking haggard and pale. I couldn't get away quickly enough. Contactless delivery is responsible adult delivery.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you text them...they already know who it is. Knocking on doors, raises a question.

Texting is faster, for all parties involved.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I actually like having an excuse to text the customer. It can increase your chances of getting a tip/bigger tip. I don't mention tipping at all, I'll just say something like "Leaving order at door now as requested. Have a great day and thank you for using UberEats". I'm sure most wont care but some do appreciate it.

There's no way I would say something like that in person


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It annoys me when they select “meet at door” then ask u to just leave it when u knock.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> The point for ME is not to catch the sneezing, wheezing, virus infested filthy air from the CUSTOMERS. You don't think people are selfish enough to be home, sick or positive, quarantined and still order delivery? Contactless delivery works for ME.


Especially when most of them are likely without a mask. Yea, for delivery I get it now.
I've experienced the drive-through pickup, where they hand you your food in a tray and call it contactless, that's what had been in the back of my mind and making it seem odd to me.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm going to say that the point is for everybody to be a responsible adult. I use hand sanitizer so many times a day when delivering and I go through plenty of Lysol. I rejoice each time I see "leave at door." I also had a "leave at door" open her stupid door as I was walking through the hallway of her building. This college student was looking haggard and pale. I couldn't get away quickly enough. Contactless delivery is responsible adult delivery.


Lately, probably half my "leave at door" customers are coming out to meet me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

There's got to be a contactless knock knock joke in there somewhere...


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Same as you. Don’t knock unless they ask. I do message them and say “your order is at the door, thank you!” Besides, I would think most customers check the app every now and then to see when the driver will arrive


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I get a LOT more notes emphatically saying "don't knock!!!"...i think you're going piss more people off by knocking, than NOT knocking, at least in the area I deliver.


If its a $200.00 order

With no pre tip . . .

They get " The Pen".

Please Sign. . . .

Pre tip
They sign Nothing.

Nothing worse than " Contactless" & " Tipless" !


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If its a $200.00 order
> 
> With no pre tip . . .
> 
> ...


Sign what?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Sign what?


The credit card slip


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> The credit card slip





tohunt4me said:


> The credit card slip


Ah, ok. I only do UE, so I don't have to mess with those.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


Yep.

Speech-to-text: "I've placed your order <location specified> as you requested. Have a wonderful day and thank you." In the text blurb for the photo, slide delivered. Done.

1 hour later get the tip notification, 95% of orders.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I don't get all this "contactless" thing.
> 
> Is the point for the customer to not make contact with the driver? Meaning, not get the driver's cooties?
> 
> Well, the food package being left on the ground has already been touched by the driver (plus others at the restaurant) and it already is contaminated by the driver's cooties! So what's the point??


Wow found the Alex Jones subscriber.

The food is in a sealed container. So no, nothing is getting in/on the food. Unless its my local popeyes... they never seal anything and its not my problem.

I knock unless told not to. Where I live the cell service can be very spotty and 1 - 3 quick knocks or one doorbell push is just courtesy.

I do hope the delivery services see how many more deliveries we are making since we are not spending 5 minutes waiting for some fat lub of lard to waddle to the door for their fat burger. On an average day, pre-Chinese virus I would lose 1 order an hour about 10 minutes, just waiting at the door. That's a late order that could be delivered on time, or another order per hour profit.

I hope they never go back to waiting for the customer. They don't care about 'service' they just want the food hot/fast/cheap (like my girlfriends)


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Wow found the Alex Jones subscriber.
> 
> The food is in a sealed container. So no, nothing is getting in/on the food. Unless its my local popeyes... they never seal anything and its not my problem.
> 
> ...


Alex Jones is an ignorant POS.

I was mocking the "contactless" moniker, because there's lots of contact made with the package itself by the restaurant and the driver, leaving whatever cooties they have on the package. But as some else pointed out on the previous page, it's to prevent direct contact between driver and customer in shared breathing space.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Daytime and early evening; doorbell or quick tap on the door with a UE or DD announcement.
Nighttime; quite mode unless otherwise instructed.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*Knock knock!*
_Who's there?_
*Uber Eats!*
_Uber Eats who?_
*Uber Eats our profits!*


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

I was sleeping at night around 1am and my roommate ordered delivery. The asshole driver ring the bell and woke me up! I do ring the bell from time to time during delivery but not pass 9 pm


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have solved a lot of problems interacting with people by becoming a spectral form. As an apparition, it’s a bit challenging to interact with objects in the physical realm, but at least I am not spreading the disease. Also, I don’t have to wear a mask any longer.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I absolutely knock unless the directions say specifically not to. I do not expect the customer to write a note saying "please knock" or something to that effect. In my experience, just in the past week, the notes the customer leaves are often illegible. The reason is that often people write like they talk, and they often neglect the punctuation which can add to the confusion. 

I knock hard enough for people inside to hear, go back to the car, and wait to visually confirm they got their food. 

This week alone, three things happened that confirmed why I knock.
1) I got my neighbor's food delivered to me and I never would have known there was something at the door had the driver not rang the door bell (and run). I called around and figured out whose food it was. 
2) I got to a drop-off address and knocked. A teenager came out, said "thank you", and took the food while I was at the car watching. I then found out that the delivery address was wrong and that I had delivered it to the next-door neighbor's house. People stealing food pisses me off, as that mother and hopefully son found out that day.
3) I got to another drop-off later in the week (or in the same night, I do not recall), and could not find a house with the house numbers the app was giving me. It turned out the address was a few digits off. I let the customer know and they showed me the address in their app, which was different than the address in mine. 

Also, if it says do not knock, I text and/or call. My goal is, if possible, to see them get the food, pose with the bag, and call out "My hero!" as I dawn my cape and fly away.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

If the customer is particular about not knocking or ringing they indicate it in the notes. I always text when I arrive and If they don't say anything then I ring if before 9pm and knock very quietly if after 9pm. I have had someone specifically say do not touch the door bell. I think this is someone who is really scared of the current plague issues. Some customers just don't think about the details when they are ordering while others are particular. If they are particular I figure they include a note otherwise they are not as concerned and want to know when their food arrives.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I dont knock unless they specifically ask. I shoot them a text saying. "Your DD order is on your doorstep. Enjoy.". Then I snap the pic the app prompts me for (which also gets sent to the customer). For "Hand it to me" orders I usually call as soon as I pull up and tell them Im out front. They are usually at the door by the time I walk up to the house.

The good thing about hood orders is even on the leave it at the door orders, the person is usually outside waiting and most times will walk towards your car and meet you halfway because they don't want their food stolen from their doorstep.



jjminor82 said:


> I absolutely knock unless the directions say specifically not to. I do not expect the customer to write a note saying "please knock" or something to that effect. In my experience, just in the past week, the notes the customer leaves are often illegible. The reason is that often people write like they talk, and they often neglect the punctuation which can add to the confusion.
> 
> I knock hard enough for people inside to hear, go back to the car, and wait to visually confirm they got their food.
> 
> ...


They ALL pose w the food when you have to take a pic and they come out&#128514;. Which I find hilarious.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


I knock or ring unless they say not to.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have been ringing doorbells. With a large tip, I like making sure customer got their food.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Just follow instructions if it says leave at door, porch, stairs, hall etc leave it and snap a pic then text to customer then deliver, if it says knock then knock, if it says ring door bell do so etc.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I don't knock unless they ask for it.


They can knock and I still don't knock. Contactless ONLY these days.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

If contactless delivery, I leave food, take the stupid pic and send them a note that their food is at the front door and thank them and leave. Sometimes I will wait at a safe distance to make sure that they pick their food up so they can’t complain that it was cold or missing


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> If contactless delivery, I leave food, take the stupid pic and send them a note that their food is at the front door and thank them and leave. Sometimes I will wait at a safe distance to make sure that they pick their food up so they can't complain that it was cold or missing


Same. Have started watching my drops in some locations, as I've seen homeless or other streetwalkers eyeballing it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As an alternative to texting, knocking, or ringing a loud cowbell or compressed air horn can work very well. Have fun with it and raise your tips!!! How to get more tips?

Step 1  Drop food at door and give a blast from the air horn.
Step 2 Keep blasting the air horn until they finally come to the door
Step 3 Every time they try to speak blast horn. Now they will be annoyed.
Step 4 Tell them the delivery tip was to _bring _the food, now you will need a cash tip to _go away._
Step 5 If they start threatening you or slam the door just stick to the plan and keep blasting the horn. Eventually they will give up and just hand you some cash to go away. Helps if you smell bad and look crazy.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I personally don't knock unless it says to. I do send a text for every order though. Just wondering what others do


Its contactless, meaning we have no contact. I drop it off, take picture of the food, complete order, then leave. The app will tell them when its done. no need to text or ring the bell (unless they request that I do)


----------

